
Off-topic: Acceptance and Response - b_emery
http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/
======
b_emery
Actual link should be: [http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2016/11/off-topic-
acceptan...](http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/2016/11/off-topic-acceptance-
and-response.html)

